# General > Pets Corner >  Pray for her, Please.

## teenybash

Waiting on taxi to take my lovely black lady to the vet....please pray for her.............. ::

----------


## cuddlepop

Oh teenybash not you too.

What on earth is wrong with our pets just now.
There's not a day goes by when someones loved one is ill. :Frown: 

Big hugs and wishesof hope for your black lady.

----------


## Fstevens

Hi,
So sorry to hear your sad news, and yes, I will say a prayer for you both.
Please let us know how you get on. Prayers from Fay

----------


## Ash

oh i hope everything will be ok
thinking about you and of course praying
love to u  ::

----------


## Iffy

Oh Teenybash,

Just sending up a prayer for you and your Special Little Lady.

God Bless you both and may you get good news.

Please keep us all informed, I'm sure we'll all support as best we can

XXX

----------


## arana negra

Oh NO  I am thinking of you all  big hug

----------


## Liz

Oh Teenybash I am so sorry and of course will pray for your lovely lady. xxx

----------


## hell raizer

oh teenybash, i will be thinking about you and i hope everything turns out okay for you

----------


## binbob

praying  for u both..hope all is well....

----------


## Margaret M.

Sending prayers for you and lovely lady, Teenybash.  I so hope it is nothing serious.

----------


## dragonfly

oh Teenybash!!!!  praying as hard as I can!!!  please update us when you can

----------


## Anne x

Oh Teenybash all the best as Cuddlepop says what on earth is going on just now with all the pets we need some good news please let us know

----------


## teenybash

Been to the vet and the picture seems bleak with little hope of a good outcome. What started as an apparent infected scent gland may have been the visible symptom of something more serious going on inside.
Today the little cat was having major difficulty walking because her back legs were swollen with fluid.....possibly related to kidneys.
My black lady goes back to vet tomorrow having been given a painkilling and antibiotic injection.............I was given one minute glimmer of hope that she could have an examination under aneasthetic but no garantee anything can be done if the cause is found.
I cannot describe the turmoil I feel but, I know you have all been there or are there along with me.................I feel I must give her every chance possible and will ask that they investigate further and should they find something not good....simply let her slip away.
I don't know if I am doing right or wrong but, a glorious golden sunset that cast it warm light over the landscape seemed to say........hope and even if that hope seems lost, there is another place waiting for her.

Thank you all, my friends.

----------


## Liz

I am so sorry that the news is not good for your wee cat and those of us who have been in this situation will know how you feel just now and be sending lots of love your way.

Of course you are doing the right thing as you love your ' black lady' and doing everything you can for her.

You are always such a comfort to everyone else so hope we can return the favour in your time of need.

Keeping the prayers going!!!!

----------


## cuddlepop

I cant even begin to express my heart felt sorrow for you both just now.


This is all unbelievable......... ::

----------


## Iffy

Just as Liz says Teeny, we're all keeping our prayers going for you and your Darling Black Lady.

Keep your chin up, and God Bless, here's hoping from some better news soon.  Tomorrow is another day eh ?!!

As are your many, many orger friends, Teeny, I'm here for you too.

Will say an extra prayer tonight for Your Very Special Lady

XXX

----------


## carasmam

Aah Teenybash, we are thinking of you and your Black Lady  :Frown:

----------


## Margaret M.

Ah Teenybash, that's not the news we were hoping for, we'll keep the positive, healing prayers flowing.

----------


## purplelady

aww hun am so sorry to hear about your lovely cat it is heartbreaking when they are ill is'nt it xxxxxxx

----------


## Angela

Awww, Teenybash, I'm so sorry to hear about your little cat being poorly. I'll be winging positive thoughts towards you and her tonight and hoping that tomorrow brings better news. :Smile:

----------


## Foxy

Teenybash sorry to hear about black lady, i will be hoping and praying that you get better news tomorrow.

----------


## dragonfly

definately on my list for tonight along with Brodie and Gabby!

----------


## cazmanian_minx

Thinking of you both and crossing everything for a good outcome.

----------


## brandy

just wondering how she is doing today? have been thinking of her!

----------


## cuddlepop

teeybash you've been there so many times for so many of us on here, that i hope our thoughts and prayers can bring you some comfort .

Thinking of you both. :Frown:

----------


## teenybash

My little black lady is now at the vets and has been put on a drip as a complication with her kidneys has developed.............the next couple of days will determine if more can be done to see her through this dreadful time for her. The kidney situation at the moment is a greater priority than the original problem.......................I am praying my hardest for her but, at the same time I also fear for her...she is such a sweet little soul.
Thankyou all so very, very much.

----------


## binbob

thinking of u both...god bless.

----------


## balto

hi teenybash,  reading through this tread has left me feeling really sad, my heartfelt sorrow goes out to you and your lovely little cat, i couldnt how i would feel if it was on of my cats. thinking of you, and praying for your ladyxx

----------


## Liz

I really hope that all the love and prayers will see your sweet wee lady through this crisis.

It is good though that the Vets feel it is worth treating her as when my darling Tiggy was diagnosed with kidney failure they really didn't feel it was worth treating.

Sending you lots of hugs xxx

----------


## purplelady

ho hun am so sorry to here about your little darling am hoping she will be ok you are always here for us hun so we are here for you xxxxxxxxx

----------


## Iffy

Thinking of you and your Wee Darling Black Lady...

God Bless and you're both in my prayers Teenybash .....
Prayers are very much for the health and strength of your Special Black Lady, here's HUGE. HUGE hugs to you  Teenybash ((((((((((((((HUGS )))))))))))))))))) and big XXXXXXXXXXXXX's to Your Special Black Lady

----------


## AfternoonDelight

My little man was ill in September and we had to take him to the vets but they couldn't find anything wrong with him.  He keep on being sick and was off his food, which was VERY unlike him.  The vets decided they had to open him up and I was nearly sick with worry.  It turned out that he had eaten a cork and it was stuck in his intestines!  Silly boy!!  :: 

So I know how it feels to be in limbo like this and I wish you all the luck in the world! 

xxxxxxxxxx

----------


## highlander

I hope you get better news today Teenybash, its so worrying when any pet is ill, our thoughts are with you.

----------


## teenybash

My little black lady has passed away..........................

----------


## Angela

Oh teeny, I am so terribly sorry to hear your sad news.  ::  ::  ::

----------


## cuddlepop

> My little black lady has passed away..........................


 
Your little black lady is at peace now Teenybash,so sorry to here of this sad news. ::

----------


## Anne x

So very sorry for you Teenybash Little Black Lady at peace now love from us

----------


## arana negra

I am sorry to read your sad news. I am sure you have many happy memories of times shared and mischief.

----------


## Liz

I am so very, very sorry that your wee black lady has passed away but am sure she went peacefully knowing how much she was loved.

Although  you will miss her presence terribly I know you will take comfort in knowing you will meet her again one day.

Sending you love and hugs at this sad time. xxx

----------


## hell raizer

teenybash i'm so sorry to hear that your black lady has passed away, you are in my thoughts

----------


## binbob

so very sorry ,teenybash..how sad for u.run free BLACK LADY...goodnight and god bless.xxxxx

----------


## kriklah

so sorry for your loss, may she rest in peace xxxxx

----------


## Mother Bear

so sorry  teenybash to hear about your lil' lady...thinking of you.

----------


## balto

*oh teenybash, i am so sorry to hear that your little black lady has passed away, may she rest in peace, mind you she will chase butterflys forever now. thinking of you at this sad time.*

----------


## dragonfly

teenybash, we are all crying along with you for your lovely black lady  ::  ::  

She is at peace now and you must take comfort from that.  She would have had a wonderful life with you.

----------


## Foxy

So sorry to hear of your loss Teenybash.  ::  ::

----------


## teenybash

Thank you all so much for your wonderful kind words...............I know she will be dancing among the daisies in a place of peace where the sun always shines.................Thank you all. :Frown:

----------


## purplelady

ho hun am so so so sorry to hear about your sad loss xxxxx

----------


## brandy

oh hun, im so sorry! ((((HUGE HUGS)))) 
just know we are all thinking about you at this time!

----------


## cazmanian_minx

So very sorry for your loss - I'm thinking of you and I'm sure my Av-cat will keep an eye out for your black lady.

----------


## Margaret M.

Oh Teenybash, how very sad.

----------


## AfternoonDelight

So sorry, Teenybash............... ::

----------


## unicorn

so sorry to hear your sad news  ::

----------


## Venture

How sad for you teenybash.  My thoughts are with you.

----------

